
A century ago, a recording of “Livery Stable Blues” helped launch a new genre - tintinnabula
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smithsonian-institution/was-first-jazz-recording-made-group-white-guys-180962246/?no-ist
======
wooshy
I don't know if this was planned out by the author of this article by right as
I read this sentence "At 1:19, 1:37, 2:30 and 2:48, you can hear, in quick
succession, the clarinet crowing like a rooster, the cornet whinnying like a
horse, and the trombone braying like a donkey." I was at 2:48 in the video and
heard what the sentence was describing. If it was planned out then it was a
very cool effect and a good way for me to feel more connected to the article.

~~~
Chinjut
If I understand what you're saying, I don't think reading speeds are anywhere
near consistent enough to plan out such a thing.

~~~
felipemnoa
Hey, maybe the camera was tracking his eyes and started playing the
appropriate sounds when his eyes focused on the right words. I'm only joking
but I think that it is possible to do this.

------
acdha
The American Folklife Center blogged about this recently:

[http://blogs.loc.gov/folklife/2017/02/birth-of-blues-and-
jaz...](http://blogs.loc.gov/folklife/2017/02/birth-of-blues-and-jazz/)

